# Men's Five Most FEARED Questions!!!



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

1. What are you thinking about?

2. Do you love me?

3. Do I look fat?

4. Do you think she is prettier than me?

5. What would you do if I died?

What makes these questions so difficult is that every one is guaranteed to
explode
into a major argument if the man answers incorrectly (i.e.tells the truth).

Therefore, as a public service, each question is analysed below along with
possible
responses.

Question #1: What are you thinking about?

The proper answer to this, of course, is: "I'm sorry if I have been a bit
pensive
darling. I was just reflecting on what a warm, wonderful, thoughtful,
caring,
intelligent woman you are, and how lucky I am to have met you."

This response obviously bears no resemblance to the true answer, whichmost
likely
is one of the following:

a. Nothing

b. Football

c. Jennifer Lopez

d. How fat you are

e. How would I spend the insurance money if you died

Perhaps the best response to this question was offered by Al Bundy, who
once
told
Peg, "If I wanted you to know what I was thinking, I would be talking to
you."

Question #2: Do you love me?

The proper response is: "YES" or, if you feel a more detailed answer is
necessary,
"Yes, dear."

Inappropriate responses include:

a. Oh yeah, sh*tloads.

b. Would it make you feel better if I said yes?

c. That depends on what you mean by love.

d. Does it matter?

e. Who, me?

Question #3: Do I look fat?

The correct answer is an emphatic: "Of course not!!" Among the incorrect
answers
are:

a. Compared to what?

b. I wouldn't call you fat, but you're not exactly thin.

c. A little extra weight looks good on you.

d. I've seen fatter.

e. Could you repeat the question? I was just thinking about how I would
spend the
insurance money if you died.

Question #4: Do you think she is prettier than me?

Once again, the proper response is an emphatic: "Of course not!!"
Incorrect responses include:

a. Yes but you have a better personality.

b. Not prettier, but definitely thinner.

c. Not as pretty as you when you were her age.

d. Define "pretty".

e. Could you repeat the question? I was just thinking about how I would
spend the
insurance money if you died.

Question #5: What would you do if I died?

A definite no-win question. (The real answer of course is "Buy a Ferrari
and
a
boat"). No matter how you answer this, be prepared for at least an hour of
follow
up questions, usually along these lines:

WOMAN: Would you get married again?

MAN: Definitely not!

WOMAN: Why not? Don't you like being married?

MAN: Of course I do.

WOMAN: Then why wouldn't you remarry?

MAN: Okay, I'd get married again.

WOMAN: You would? (With a hurt look on her face)

MAN: (Makes audible groan)

WOMAN: Would you sleep with her in our bed?

MAN: Where else would we sleep?

WOMAN: Would you put away my pictures and replace them with pictures
Of her?

MAN: That would seem the proper thing to do.

WOMAN: And would you let her use my golf clubs?

MAN: She can't. She's left-handed.

WOMAN: ...silence...

MAN: Sh*t!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I like it!    ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

LMAO ;D ;D

I do like the "If I wanted you to know what I was thinking, I'd be talking to you" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:


----------

